# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaap en slaapfasen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Alles wat u moet weten over de slaap en de slaapfasen* 

De slaap is noodzakelijk om te rusten en op adem te komen, maar ook voor het goed functioneren van het geheugen. Maar hoe verlopen de verschillende slaapfasen, wat is hun functie en welke zijn de karakteristieken ervan? 


*Wat zijn de verschillende slaapfasen?* 

Er zijn drie soorten slaap;
***lichte slaap, 
***diepe slaap en 
***paradoxale slaap 
en vier slaapstadia (1 tot 4).

-De lichte slaap stemt overeen met de inslaapfase en het stadium 1 en 2. De hersenactiviteit vertraagt progressief en dat kan men zien op registraties van de hersenactiviteit. De slaper wordt makkelijk wakker bij het minste geluid. 

-De diepe slaap of trage slaap (stadia 3 en 4) gaat op hersenregistraties gepaard met trage golven die almaar wijder worden. Ze getuigen van een nog grotere vertraging van de hersenactiviteit. In deze fase wordt de slaper heel moeilijk wakker. Hij is ongevoelig voor externe stimuli. 

-De paradoxale slaap is heel bijzonder omdat de spiertonus verdwijnt terwijl de hersenen weer actief worden met een niveau dat vergelijkbaar is met dat van slaapstadium 1. De ogen maken salvo’s van snelle bewegingen. Tijdens dit soort slaap is het nog altijd heel moeilijk om de slaper te wekken. 


*Het hele lichaam slaapt* 

Parallel met de progressieve afname van de hersenactiviteit tijdens het dieper worden van de slaap (de passage van stadium 1 naar stadium 4) daalt ook het activiteitsniveau van de functies van het organisme: de pols en de ademhaling vertragen, de bloeddruk, de spiertonus en de lichaamstemperatuur dalen. 

Maar tijdens de paradoxale slaap wanneer de spiertonus helemaal wegvalt, vertonen de spieren wel kleine korte contracties, vooral ter hoogte van de ledematen en ook de ogen. Mannen kunnen erecties krijgen en bij vrouwen kan de clitoris gestimuleerd worden door de toevoer van bloed. En er is nog meer bijzonders tijdens deze slaapperiode: de pols, de bloeddruk en de ademhaling zijn onstabiel. Het is ook tijdens deze slaap dat dromen opduiken…


*Hoe verloopt een nachtje slaap?* 

Lichte, diepe en paradoxale slaap volgen elkaar een paar keer op met in het totaal drie tot vijf cyclussen per nacht. De duur van elk slaapstadium is variabel, maar in het algemeen daalt de duur van de lichte slaap ten voordele van de diepe slaap naarmate de nacht vordert. Op dezelfde manier duurt de paradoxale slaap het langst midden in de nacht. Die verhoudingen veranderen naarmate de ochtend nadert wanneer de lichte slaap de overhand neemt. 


*Wat wordt er gemeten tijdens een slaaponderzoek (een polysomnografie)?* 

De hersenactiviteit via elektroden op de hoofdhuid, en ook de spiertonus en de oogbewegingen via elektroden op andere plekken. 


08/04/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Even een 'update/aanvulling' 

*Slaapcyclus* 
Sterk vereenvoudigd kan je zeggen dat de nacht opgedeeld kan worden in 5 slaapcycli van elk 90 tot 120 minuten. Deze cycli hebben allemaal dezelfde opbouw en volgen elkaar gedurende de nacht op.
Eén cyclus bestaat uit 5 fasen. Deze fasen worden onderscheiden door de mate van hersenactiviteit en oogbeweging (Eye Movement).
Bij fase 1 t/m 4 is de oogbeweging langzaam. Deze fasen heten dan ook Non Rapid Eye Movement (NREM). Alleen in de laatste fase is er snelle oogbeweging, Rapid Eye Movement, vandaar de naam remslaap.

De fasen 1 en 2 worden wel de lichte slaap genoemd.
*Fase 1 (NREM1)*
Dit is de overgangsfase tussen waken en slapen. De oogbeweging wordt langzaam. Je hebt moeite je ogen open te houden en valt uiteindelijk in slaap. De hersenactiviteit neemt langzaam af. Deze periode duurt 1 tot 3 minuten. Dat is voor een nacht met 5 slaapcycli 2 tot 5% van de totale slaap.
*Fase 2 (NREM2)*
Dit is het begin van de echte slaap. Maar de slaap is nog licht. Je wordt niet meer van elk geluid wakker, maar als je wordt gewekt in deze fase heb je nog niet het gevoel diep geslapen te hebben.
Deze periode duurt ongeveer 42 tot 54 minuten. Dat is voor een nacht met 5 slaapcycli 45 tot 55% van de totale slaap.

De fasen 3 en 4 worden wel de diepe slaap genoemd.
*Fase 3 (NREM3)*
Dit is de overgangsfase naar de diepe slaap. Je ademhaling wordt helemaal regelmatig, je hartritme daalt, je spieren raken totaal ontspannen. Deze fase duurt 3 tot 8 minuten. Dat is voor een nacht met 5 slaapcycli 3 tot 8% van de totale slaap.
*Fase 4 (NREM4)*
Dit is de fase van de echte diepe slaap. Ademhaling en hartritme zijn op zijn laagst. Als je uit deze slaap gewekt wordt ben je gedesoriënteerd en heb je tijd nodig om je te realiseren waar je bent. Deze fase zorgt voor fysiek herstel. Deze fase duurt ongeveer 15 tot 18 minuten en maakt bij een nacht met 5 slaapcycli 15 tot 20% van de totale slaap uit.

Fase 5 wordt wel de droomslaap genoemd.
*Fase 5 (REM slaap)*
In deze fase zijn er snelle oogbewegingen en is er sprake van grote hersenactiviteit. De hersenen zijn actief met dromen, het verwerken van informatie en allerlei geheugenfuncties. Lichamelijk gebeurt er ook van alles; de spieren van armen en benen zijn totaal ontspannen en nagenoeg verlamd, de ademhaling en hartslag zijn onregelmatig en de bloeddruk stijgt. Tijdens de droomslaap vindt dus grote activiteit van lichaam en geest plaats. Deze fase kost dan ook energie.
De remslaap duurt ongeveer 18 tot 24 minuten. In een nacht met 5 slaapcycli beslaat de remslaap ongeveer 20 tot 25 % van de totale slaap.

Na elke remslaapfase ontwaak je doorgaans kort (vaak onbewust) en begint de hele slaapcyclus van lichte slaap naar diepe slaap naar droomslaap weer van vooraf aan.

Bron http://www.teleac.nl/beterslapen/ind...574728#b578157

----------


## dotito

Hallo iedereen,

De laaste tijd droom ik vaak over het verleden, ik kan mij in mijn droom bepaalde dingen goed omhouden.
Moet wel zeggen dat ik precies het gevoel heb dat ik momenteel iets aan verwerken ben. :Confused: Hoe komt dat dat ik droom over vroeger?

groetjes D :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dotito,

Misschien moet je datgene waar je over droomt nog verwerken of ben je het op een andere manier tegengekomen in je huidige omstandigheden waardoor het een trigger was naar datgene in je verleden...
Het kan ook zijn dat je bang bent dat er in de nabije toekomst weer zoiets gebeurd waardoor je er weer over droomt...
De dromen die je onthoud en die je bijblijven zijn belangrijk, want ze vertellen je iets... het kan ook zijn dat datgene in je droom symbool is voor iets anders....

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

